# SV Tri-Tip With Little Green Egg Finish



## thirdeye (Apr 4, 2020)

Yesterday our snow storm let up and I had a 2# tri-tip in the fridge, and decided sous vide would be the ticket.   I seasoned the roast with Montreal Steak seasoning, about 2 teaspoons of  crushed garlic, and two pats of butter.   I used a 133° water bath temperature (which is my favorite steak temp) with a cook time of 2.5 or 3 hours, followed by a iced shock bath for about 15 minutes.  I used my small BGE for a 500° sear, and we made French dip sandwiches on some fresh ciabatta bread.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 4, 2020)

Very nice. You nailed it for sure!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 4, 2020)

That TT turned out perfect.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 4, 2020)

But where are the green eggs and ham?


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 4, 2020)

Looks great, I love French dip sannys, Like! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nice looking Tri-Tip! Looks absolutely delicious.  I usually cook this piece of meat the same way with slightly different temp settings. Love it.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for all the kind words.  Tri-tip is such a flavorful cut of beef, and a good value to boot, and with all SV, it cooks itself.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Judging from the looks, it doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 5, 2020)

WOW!  looks so so so good!  nice work


----------

